# "Western is harder on horses" ?



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

This is really interesting. I do not think that western is specifically harder on horses, because with english, speed and agility are pretty demanding of the horse. In jumping, hunting, XC ect. But in western, there is barrel racing, poles, all the speed events, as well as cutting, reining, ect. So its kinda hard to point the finger at any one discipline. 

I do agree however, that english is really good to learn, becuase IMO, it helps a lot with ballance, and really getting a feel for your horse. But I just lover the speed and excitment of western!! hehe


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think the difference is in the training. To have a truley western trained horse, you've got some serious discipline going on. I think if you are comparing a true western horse to a local hunt horse, then that horse has had a lot harder training. If you are comparing a true western horse to a higher level english horse, or a dressage horse, then no, they've got the same amount of training under their belts....


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

If you want to boil it down to basic basic basic - a green, unbalanced rider just learning - better off in a western saddle. The western saddle will distribute the weight on the horse better.

Neither style of riding is harder - a particular discipline maybe. Every discipline can have potential issues for the horse (dressage and reining - hocks, jumping/cutting - knees, etc)

As long as the horse is well built, condtioned and cared for - they can be athletic for a long, long time in any discipline.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I think both are about equal, depending on the rider and what they are training to do. Some of the events of Western are harder than some of the events of English, and vice versa.


----------



## newtohorse (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes, that would be me. I liked your answer since I've decided with Western 


mls said:


> If you want to boil it down to basic basic basic - a green, unbalanced rider just learning - better off in a western saddle. The western saddle will distribute the weight on the horse better.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

YAY! I lovee western! =D


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

BS. english and western can be just as good or as bad as the person riding makes it.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You have gotten excellent answers! From what you have said, the difference seems to be in the eyes of the different trainers you have visited with. 
Some trainers are easier on the horses than others. I think the 2 disciplines are pretty equal in their toll on the horse. 
Its up to you which you would like to start with. Some will say start western because the saddle is more secure. Some say start English because its better to learn balance. Personally, I think you should start bareback on a short horse :lol::wink:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

It all depends on the horse and the person riding the horse. Period.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree that its just a bunch of BS. I personally ride both english and western. There is no difference in the physical strain on the horse.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think both disciplines can be just as hard on the horse, because each on has equally demanding sports within it. I ride both...


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Vida's got it nailed. Start bareback if you can. English is great to find your balance, but I figure if you're going to be falling off, better to be without the stirrups lol. However, if you're wanting to feel more secure, western is the way to go. I think starting bareback will teach you to trust your horse & yourself better and not put so much faith into the saddle. The styles aren't any easier or harder on the horse - I think it depends on the rider, but from what I remember, it's like 6 of one, half dozen of the other. On one hand, the western saddle is heavier - so could be misconstrued as harder on the horse, weight wise (english saddles are much lighter usually).... on the other hand, riding english, you're supposed to keep contact on the bit (big no no in western - loose reins are the norm) - which could be taken for harder on the horse's mouth. I say - try both, and see what YOU like better. Then you'll know what is best for YOU to start with.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I have been western all my life so I have no say in english. lol. But I am going to say I would learn if I had the chance. there aren't very many people around here that do english. In fact i have only seen horses being ridden english 2 times in my life. Once at my friends expensive stable and once at a local horse show. well 3 if you cnsider the ride I took in my friends english saddle for about 5 mins. so start wth one (western as you have chosen) and move on the the other when your comfy. even if it is just to learn the basics.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I think it depends on the rider as to how 'hard' riding is on the horse. 
How hard (the duration and intensity of the riding), how often you work the horse (2x a day, once a week, once a month) and how well you treat the horse (in and out of the saddle) is how I would define a 'harsh' horseback riding situation. All of this is in control of the rider, not the discipline.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Qtswede said:


> Vida's got it nailed. Start bareback if you can. English is great to find your balance, but I figure if you're going to be falling off, better to be without the stirrups lol. However, if you're wanting to feel more secure, western is the way to go. I think starting bareback will teach you to trust your horse & yourself better and not put so much faith into the saddle. The styles aren't any easier or harder on the horse - I think it depends on the rider, but from what I remember, it's like 6 of one, half dozen of the other. On one hand, the western saddle is heavier - so could be misconstrued as harder on the horse, weight wise (english saddles are much lighter usually).... on the other hand, riding english, you're supposed to keep contact on the bit (big no no in western - loose reins are the norm) - which could be taken for harder on the horse's mouth. I say - try both, and see what YOU like better. Then you'll know what is best for YOU to start with.


Sorry - nope.

Self preservation kicks in and you 'grip' with the wrong muscles when you start bareback. You then have to do a lot of unlearning to balance correctly in the saddle.

Plus - if you are green and try trotting, you may sore the horse quite badly with the pounding on the spine.


----------



## TimeChaser (Jan 13, 2009)

People are hard on horses - not disciplines. A horse that is sound and fit can safely do any sport. As for learning to ride correctly, find a good trainer and you will learn to ride, not matter what saddle you're sitting on. The goal is to ride the horse, not the tack, anyways. 

Horse people can be so dense, can't they?


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Well that may be the case with some, mls, but it sure wasn't with me, or for that matter any of the kids I know that started bareback.


----------



## anna13 (Jul 29, 2009)

Western isn't harder on horses.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Yep, what PP said. I've seen both disciplines run a horse down, and I've seen properly maintained racehorses lead long and healthy careers too. It's in the management of the animal IMO.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

shesinthebarn said:


> It's in the management of the animal IMO.


Exactly.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It's no harder on the horse. Horses have been carrying loads of weight for ages, if it's the weight that wackjob says is harder on them, it's not hard on them. English was not developed because Western is "hard on horses", it was developed for different kinds of riding. That's part of the reason Quarter horses are used for Western and TB's are mostly used for English. They're bred for it, it's not hard on them unless u put a 350-lb guy up on a connemara. There's also a lot of lightweight Western saddles now. The Wintec Western All-Rounder I can carry with my palm and forearm with ease, unlike some of the others. Point is, Western is not hard on horses.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Also, the lady that said Western is harder on the horse just wanted your buisness, because they couldn't offer Western


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Its always been said that its much harder for a horse to jog then trot, to lope then canter. To do a dead crawl walk then a normal walk. -Shrug-


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

*Hmm...*

Well, I know some western ridrs are pretty hard on their horses, but I also found that the more I watched the more I realized they weren't being hard, it was all a sham. Like the reins they used made a cracking sound. I tohught they were hitting their horse really hard, but it turns out the reins were made so that even with the slightest tap it cracked. More of a motivation. I also know that a lot of people misuse standard western equipment, such as the spurs. Most western riders use spurs to jab into the hroses sides, when in reality you are meant to roll your heel down the belly. Just slightly sharper.

English is also very demanding for the horse. Horses do not usually jump unless they have no other choice and like some others said the agility and speed behind it is very demanding. 

I don't think either is harder, I think western just seems that way because it's more of the "rough and tough" style.

Also, I would like to add I am mostly a western rider btu I sometimes do Hunter jumper on my mare, Annie. On the other hand, Jester is incredibly numb to your commands. I find myself yelling in the ring for him to pick up the lope. Eventually he will, but he needs the vocal and physical commands. I found that some other horses are like that as well, where others do not. Jester is just lazy. 

I believe it depends on the trainer and the horse. I am more firm with my horses, but I love them to death. Sometimes you have to remember there realy is nothing you can do within your own physical range to really hurt them badly. I mean, if you're abusive then obviously it's a problem, but sometimes a horse needs a good motivation. But you have to know how far is too far before you do it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't even thing Western is "rough and tough". I ride western and english both and can tell you I have seen people rough on their horses in both disciplines. If you are educated rider, you will be gentle regardless of what discipline you ride. 

Delete, I think you made a good point though in the regard that your horse must learn to carry itself properly to do a proper slow lope. That is work but still no more in my mind than collection found in the english realm. (BTW love your avatar! Can't believe you're selling him.)


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I don't even thing Western is "rough and tough". I ride western and english both and can tell you I have seen people rough on their horses in both disciplines. If you are educated rider, you will be gentle regardless of what discipline you ride.
> 
> Delete, I think you made a good point though in the regard that your horse must learn to carry itself properly to do a proper slow lope. That is work but still no more in my mind than collection found in the english realm. (BTW love your avatar! Can't believe you're selling him.)


lol. Thank you, and i wish i wasn't :-( I love him so much.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope you find a great home for him


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you =] I do too.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

After reading all the posts, I still think western is harder on the horse. I think forcing them to collect up and to move as slowly as they do is just plain hard on their bodies. I thinking spinning and stopping and all of that is hard. and I think if the riders don't take the effort to care for there horses properly they can break down quickly both mentally and physically. I go to a lot of shows and I have seen many horses that are just so beat down mentally they are without personality (that is with english horses as well....

Of course I think jumping can really break a horse down as well. Especially when people are in such a rush to throw them over the fences. It's funny how people get so angry when a western pleasure horse is trained at age 2 yet, for whatever reason it's ok to be jumping a horse at 3... 

Oops... i'm cranky, better go get some caffeine now....


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Well nobody should be jumping a 3 yr old. 5 maybe. I really don't think you can take the Western Pleasure and cutting/reining and single them out as being typical western riding. I ride Western and I have never done either sport. Shoot, Eventing has to be very hard on horses, so stands to reason all English is harder on them.  

I suspect there are way more people taking good care of their horses regardless of the discipline than those who overwork them. *not really the term I wanted, but brain is tired.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ah. But reining is very hard on horses. So is cutting, roping, and such. Its always been said its harder for a horse to go slow then fast. 

Dressage i think would be the toughest on horses. Considering you have to have a certain breed of horse that can actually perform such movments and are able to with stand the physical strain.

I wouldn't say all english is harder on horses. Depends. Id say WP is harder then HUS. -Shrug-


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

That's it, Delete... Comparing individual disciplines is one thing, but the entire style just doesn't work. Compare Dressage to Reining, HUS to WP, trail riding to hacking? lol


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

I think ALL disiplines are equally hard on any horse.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

You cannot just pinpoint what style is harder on a horse. Its all opinion. We will just go in circles. Pointless.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Neither are harder on the horse. It's the peson that makes it that way. I personally ride both and it all depends on the rider.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry this is a long one!

I personally agree with everyone who has said that the 2 disciplines are separate but equal. 
Movements in western riding such as the slow-n-low are meant to be used on horses with the proper training and conditioning base so as to not stress the animal, and often you Will see horses in the pasture walking slowly with their heads down in a very relaxed position, of course i realize that this is not exactly like the s-n-l, or level topline training but it isn't THAT artificial.

Also people seem to be saying English movements such as collection or jumping are overly stressful on the horse, but as i said these movements are meant to be used with a horse that is properly conditioned to do them. Look at any exited or just playful happy horse out in the pasture and you will see a collected "upward" gait as it prances around its herdmates. Just like in the western discipline this IS an artificial gait used during riding for the purpose of enhancing the performance and safety/comfort of that horse and rider in their chosen discipline. 
Finally i think that riding a horse at all is hard on it. It isnt natural to the animal, foals arent born with people on their backs:wink:, so the extent of "damage or harshness" is all a matter of opinion.
btw i am a western rider and i love every minute in my large comfy saddle, on my happy healthy horse


----------



## Skeeter9 (Sep 3, 2009)

The answer lies in the handler or rider, the breeding, and the training/conditioning. On top of what everyone else has said about not being able to compare all Western riding to all English riding, much depends on if the horse actually enjoys what they are doing. It's much harder on a horse to do something they don't like to do, than something they love doing. Balance between all of these things in the key, IMHO.


----------



## Rod (Aug 26, 2009)

A few years ago I went to a health of horses symposium moderated by a vet from the Sun Valley, Idaho area. I asked the question "which discipline is harder on horses?" His reply- 

Horses that are not in condition have the most injuries regardless of discipline. 

Among horses that are fit, he sees more injuries among horses that do the same thing over and over again. He specifically mentioned high level pleasure type horses, both english and western. 

Here's the part that surprised me- The horses that he rarely sees for soundness issues- 3 day eventers and reined cow horses. Both perform at a high level in three events. They use different parts of their bodies in each event so any one part does not receive a constant pounding. These horses have so much to learn and among younger horses especially, they are not trained to the extreme that one event horses are trained to.

YMMV
Rod


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Rod, that makes so much sense.. Thanks for posting it.


----------

